# Abortion - miscarriage



## tagalogstudent

"Ang  pagpapalaglag ay sinadya. Pagkakuha ko ay  aksidenteng."

In Tagalog, is that sufficient to explain the difference between abortion and miscarriage, when it relates to pregnancy?


----------



## epistolario

tagalogstudent said:


> "Ang pagpapalaglag ay sinadya. (I would use the present form which is *sinasadya*.) Pagkakuha ko ay aksidenteng." (Your second sentence can be understood as: When I got ... accidentally ... which doesn't make sense.)
> 
> In Tagalog, is that sufficient to explain the difference between abortion and miscarriage, when it relates to pregnancy?


 
*Pagpapalaglag* (noun) seems okay, but it seems that I only hear *nakunan* (adjective or intransitive verb or passive??) when a pregnant woman has had a miscarriage. To create parallel sentences, I would rewrite it: 

_Kapag ang babaeng buntis ay nagpalaglag, ito ay sinasadya; kapag siya ay nakunan, ito ay hindi sinasadya._ 
When a pregnant woman undergoes an abortion, it is intentional; if she has had a miscarriage, it is unintentional.


----------



## autumnsoliloquy

I know this is old post but here it is. I think what the sentence means is "The abortion was intentional but the conception was an accident."

_Pagkakuha _(literally 'the act of getting') may be alluding to the conception of the fetus. I'm guessing _aksidenteng _is a typo of _aksidente._


----------



## mataripis

1.)Ang magpalaglag ay sinasadya subali't ang makunan/maagasan ay hindi sinasadya.2.) Ang makunan ay hindi inaasahan di gaya ng magpalaglag na sadyang pinaglalaanan ng pagkakataon/panahon.


----------

